# Using DECA on DirecTV Coax for Mini



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I am currently a DirecTV subscriber and in the room with one of their mini players I also have a TiVo mini. Until now I have been using the dreaded Ethernet over Power adapters with good results, but today, the first time this mini was used since the summer update, it says the bandwidth is insufficient to stream. The two TiVos are on a gigabit Ethernet LAN as is the master EOP device.

My two TiVos are both Roamio basic, so no MOCA network exists.

There is one Genie and two HR24 receivers on the DECA network as well as the DirecTV mini in the room with the TiVo mini. The DECA is flawless as it exists.

The DirecTV player in the room has existing Internet connectivity via the typical DirecTV DECA network. I propose to split the DirecTV coax and add an additional DECA adapter in the room so the TiVo mini can use that over Ethernet to get a more reliable connection.

I am looking at this item.

Should work, right?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes that should work, but you can also just put an Ethernet switch on the output of your existing DECA unit (the one currently assigned to the Genie mini) and run one output to the Genie mini and another to the TiVo mini.

EDIT: oh, my bad. You probably don't have a DECA unit on there now do you? If not then yes the one you linked should work for what you're trying to do.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

The point where the existing DECA bridge is installed is in another room which is wired for Ethernet.

The adapter should arrive tomorrow, I'll post my results for others who may find this topic.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

StevesWeb said:


> Thanks Dave, The point where the existing DECA bridge is installed is in another room which is wired for Ethernet. The adapter should arrive tomorrow, I'll post my results for others who may find this topic.


No problem, I hope it works for you. I currently run my whole home Ethernet and TiVo system off of DirecTV deca units (instead of moca).


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

Works like a charm. Easy to install, worked right away, the PC and TiVo mini in that room both have solid connections to the Intarwebs now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

New Tivo user here bumping an old thread to thank Dave for turning me onto the DECA solution a few years ago when I set up my first Windows Media Center based system. Works great with my new Tivo system as well. And the best part is the price: $12 per node versus $50 per node for MOCA. Just isolate your incoming CATV from the rest of your DECA network and you're in business. I've got a house full of DECA nodes for the price of a single MOCA node. BTW, I haven't had DirecTV for years, but the DECA adapters are still going strong.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mdavej said:


> New Tivo user here bumping an old thread to thank Dave for turning me onto the DECA solution a few years ago when I set up my first Windows Media Center based system. Works great with my new Tivo system as well. And the best part is the price: $12 per node versus $50 per node for MOCA. Just isolate your incoming CATV from the rest of your DECA network and you're in business. I've got a house full of DECA nodes for the price of a single MOCA node. BTW, I haven't had DirecTV for years, but the DECA adapters are still going strong.


No problem, happy to help! I'm still using my old decas too.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Interesting to learn about using this. Unfortunately for me the room I would need this in only has one coax line and needs a cable feed for a tivo and tuning adapter.


----------

